# Happy Thanksgiving...I'm Grateful For...



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Because tomorrow is the day, I wanted to wish everyone a very, very Happy Thanksgiving today as we'll all be busy with our family and friends-and for some of us (me) cooking!

It's been a crazy year in the world and it's a great and fitting time for us to be able to celebrate what we're thankful for with those we love.

First and foremost, I'm thankful for my health, my home, and my job that affords me the ability to live a comfortable life and allows me to have the necessities I need to live and to have many of the things I want. I'm thankful for the health of my friends and family and their successes. I'm thankful for Tony who is my best friend and partner in life. I'm thankful for Tyler who brings life into our home and is a complete package of fun and love. I'm thankful for my amazing friends-both outside SM and on SM. My outside friends I've had since school and they are my rock and I adore each one. In turn, on SM, I have made some amazing friends and I know they will be friends for life. With that, I am thankful that I stumbled upon SM 2 years ago. I'm thankful that I've got 3 amazing nephews and 1 amazing niece. Finally, I'm thankful for the freedom that we have in this country to live as we wish.

I hope you all enjoy your holiday--no matter how you celebrate it. I know we've got some members outside the U.S. I invite you to take a moment to share in our tradition of giving thanks. It's a great day to reflect and be thankful.

xoxox

Kim


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautifully written, Kim. I think you're looking for us to say what we're thankful for so here goes...
I'm most thankful for my family, a husband whom I love even more 31 years after marrying as I did that day :wub:, a son who makes me very proud 99.9% of the time. :thumbsup: We'll just skip the .1% part and his messy room altogether.B) I am thankful that he's on the East Coast this year and has a great job he likes. Will be really thankful when he finds an apt in Philly and stops being the boomerang kid. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:
I'm so thankful for Tyler who brings love and light to our lives and how he and SM have brought us both so many wonderful friends I never would have met otherwise. I consider some of them amongst my closest friends. Really life changing. I'm thankful and truly blessed having our two home, enjoying two of my favorite places in the world...NYC & VT. So many people don't have a roof over their heads that I know how fortunate we are. I am also thankful for health and happiness -- both of which we have with a few aches and pains thrown in.  And very thankful this year for having the opportunity to get more active in rescue with AMAR being elected to their board and having two amazing fosters, Pip and Dee, who make us realize how much we and our dogs have and the other end of the spectrum. 
Happy Thanksgiving. :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! What a great thread! First of all, Happy Thanksgiving to all the wonderful people on SM! I feel really blessed to be a part of SM and thankful for all of you. 
I'm so thankful for my wonderful husband Ron whom I love very much and will enjoy the rest of my life with. 
I'm so very thankful to have been reconnected with my niece a couple years ago whom we had not seen in 18 years. Her, her husband and 3 kids have filled a hole in my heart. 
My stepson, DIL and beautiful granddaughter who added a grandson in law to the family.
We have so many blessings to be thankful for, Riley and Sissy, our good health and financial stability. I wish wonderful blessings to all of you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Being Canadian we already had our Thanksgiving last month but I would love to contribute for all that I am thankful for too. 
I am thankful for my husband of 37 years who totally understands and shares with me the strong love and bond we have with Pipper. He doesn't even think I'm weird. 
I am so thankful for my 4 children, my daughter in law, 2 sons in law and my new son in law to-be next August. 
I am so thankful for my beautiful precious 5 granddaughters....and.......guess what.......*a new grandchild due in May*. :chili:
I am thankful that we have a beautiful home, food on the table and clothes on our back.
I am so thankful to be lucky enough to share our life with ( in my biased opinion) the sweetest little dog ever.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am grateful for Luck, my little energizer buddy. I would be even more grateful if he let me sleep past 6 AM when I do not have to go to work, but that is another story. We are thankful that both Luck and I have done well this year. I am grateful that I am able to find peace within myself, while there is lack of it in the world. I am grateful for where I live both the US and my little corner of it. I am grateful for my friends and family, whether they live somewhere else or close who regularly check up on how I am doing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Kim! May you and your family have a Blessed Thanksgiving Day! 
I'm thankful for each day that God gives me. My family, wonderful husband , friends, and my beautiful fluffs are some of the things that I give thanks for daily. 
I'm thankful that I still have both of my parents. You're never too old to need your mom! 
I'm thankful for living in A country that has so many opportunities . 
This year I'm especially thankful that my daughter has met that special someone . It's been over 6 years since her husband passed away. She and Myke are planning a wedding soon, and have been meeting with a contractor to build a beautiful new home. 
I'm thankful my SM family! I enjoy coming here each day , sharing and learning with everyone.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so glad you guys are posting what you're thankful for and I love reading the posts.

I really love our SM family and hope everyone and their families have a Happy Thanksgiving!

Kathy, congrats on another grandchild--how exciting:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to my SM friends!

I'm thankful for the best sister in the world, my fabulous nephew, my wonderful brothers, and all of the in-laws who accompany those fabulous people in my life. I'm thankful for Sweetness and Tessa who have taught me so much and who I love with my entire being. I'm thankful for dear friends who I can laugh and cry with, for a job I love, and (believe it or not) for my boss who is an awesome woman in her own right. And I'm thankful for my SM friends and the opportunity to learn from each other, help each other, and help fluffs around the world. 

Thanksgiving blessings to you all! :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving SM family:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Every night before going to sleep I thank God for the blessings of today ... and yesterday. Why today ... and, yesterday? Because usually by the time I settle down to go to sleep ... it is way past midnight. So, yesterday is over and a new day has already started ... even though I am just falling asleep. 

I am grateful for my loving and devoted husband, Felix. I am grateful that he is the best Poppi to Snowball. I am grateful he has been the best step-father to my daughter ... he unselfishly welcomed her into our home and even helped pay for her college education. I am grateful that Felix has always been the most devoted and loving grandfather (Pop-Pop) to Ashley, who lived with us for a while. I am grateful Ashley has her own room here and that she appreciates and loves us so much. Felix and I have gone through the good and more challenging times together ... and, I am especially grateful as I reflect upon all of our years together ... that we celebrate our 34th wedding anniversary on Friday ... the day after Thanksgiving. 

I am so grateful for my Snowball. He makes me laugh and is so much fun. I could go on and on about him. I am grateful for my i-Phone and iPad because it allows me to take thousands of pictures of Snowball!! :HistericalSmiley:

I am grateful for so much. I am grateful for a lovely home. I am grateful for living in Ashburn ... recently noted as the happiest place to live in the US! I am grateful that Felix and I can live comfortably and be able to take care of Snowball's medical needs.

I am grateful for things that may seem like small things to someone else ... but, are big things to me. I am grateful for the beautiful sunrises that I am blessed to enjoy as I wake up and see the sun rise from our bedroom windows. The gorgeous sunsets that I am blessed to enjoy seeing from our living room and kitchen.
I am grateful for the colorful maple trees and flowers ... and, I love the open skies with big white clouds that can be enjoyed living in Ashburn. Having lost my complete eyesight years ago ... I have an deep appreciation for being able to see and appreciate the beautiful wonders of nature.

I am grateful when a stranger says hello or runs ahead of me to open a door. I am grateful that I can be thankful for that and appreciate the kind gestures of strangers.

I am grateful for new friends and old friends. I am grateful for all the wonderful friends I have met through Spoiled Maltese. 

I am grateful to be an American. With all the turmoil going on in this big wide world ... I feel that we are blessed. 

And, oh my ...I am sooo grateful for all the wonderful professionals who helped catch the scammers/criminals who hacked into my computer a few days ago! I am grateful for the Loudoun County Sheriff's Deparatment ... LifeLock ... Austin, from Apple ... and, Citibank, who is FedEx-ing a special delivery of our new credit card tomorrow ... yes, on Thanksgiving Day!!!

Lastly ... I am so grateful for all the Earth Angels in my life. I think I should write a book about how earth angels have touched me in so many ways.

I wish for all of my wonderful Spoiled Maltese friends a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.

I'm so thankful for the Almighty God who is so merciful, his unconditional love for all of us. There's nothing I can do to make God love me more, there's nothing I can do to make him love me less, he just loves. Because of his great love I chose to follow him and serve him all my life.
I'm grateful for my health, I have always taken it for granted
I'm thankful for God not answering all my requests, even though I may never understand why they weren't answered the way I wanted, I do know his way is the best 
I'm thankful for my dear hubby of 46 1/2 years, he's my best friend, my hero, my all, he knows me and still loves me, I still have those goose bumps, when he kisses me, or holds my hand when we walk together, or when he tells me he loves me, and when he isn't embarrassed to show others how much he loves our fluff babies, but most of all when we pray together, our hearts become one.
I'm thankful for my 3 precious daughters and my one and only son. I'm their momma and they will always be my babies, I'm so blessed to have two wonderful son inlaws and one precious daughter in law, who I think of as my own daughter
I'm thankful for my 10 wonderful grandkids, they have given me love, laughter, and lots of joy
I'm so thankful for my Matilda, I would have never have found Spoiled Maltese, Matilda is almost perfect, she brings great joy to my heart, and I know she loves me unconditional she's my heart girl
I'm so thankful for God using Pat (Pixie's mommy) leading me to my little Maddie, she is so very special to me, she makes me smile, she makes me realize how special each day is. She's my little angel baby, I can't wait to grow old with her beside me
I'm so thankful for dear friends I know and especially for all of you, I don't think of you as friends I think of each of you as my extended family, I love you, pray for you and your babies, and I know you do the same for me.
I'm thankful for all who gave of themselves so I might be free, living in a country that is so blessed
I could go on and on, I'm just THANKFUL


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So thoughtful and beautiful, Marie:wub:




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Every night before going to sleep I thank God for the blessings of today ... and yesterday. Why today ... and, yesterday? Because usually by the time I settle down to go to sleep ... it is way past midnight. So, yesterday is over and a new day has already started ... even though I am just falling asleep.
> 
> I am grateful for my loving and devoted husband, Felix. I am grateful that he is the best Poppi to Snowball. I am grateful he has been the best step-father to my daughter ... he unselfishly welcomed her into our home and even helped pay for her college education. I am grateful that Felix has always been the most devoted and loving grandfather (Pop-Pop) to Ashley, who lived with us for a while. I am grateful Ashley has her own room here and that she appreciates and loves us so much. Felix and I have gone through the good and more challenging times together ... and, I am especially grateful as I reflect upon all of our years together ... that we celebrate our 34th wedding anniversary on Friday ... the day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautifully said, Paula...xoxoxo:wub:




Matilda's mommy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.
> 
> I'm so thankful for the Almighty God who is so merciful, his unconditional love for all of us. There's nothing I can do to make God love me more, there's nothing I can do to make him love me less, he just loves. Because of his great love I chose to follow him and serve him all my life.
> I'm grateful for my health, I have always taken it for granted
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't have much time earlier when I posted but I wanted to say that I'm grateful for my SM family who means so much. And my computer so that I can talk to you anytime! I'm grateful for family and friends and that I have my parents. I am so grateful for my job, house and car. I'm grateful that although there is more and more crime here in the last few years, and there's always a yahoo around....it's still a relatively safe place to live and when I left my back door open 2 weeks ago...nothing was stolen and the critters are safe. I absolutely love my dishwasher even though it is a very cheap model, I love that I have one and it is still going strong. I am grateful for my next door neighbor who helps me clear my driveway, yeah! I'm grateful for so many things, even if I grumble sometimes. : ) Enjoy your Thanksgiving everyone, I hope you are having a nice day whether its surrounded by a big family, friends or enjoying time hanging out with a furry pup or two, or three!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to all who have shared so much for which they are thankful. It is up-lifting to read how very blessed each of us are in so many, many ways. 
T-giving isn't celebrated in Austria except by a small number of expats as this isn't an official holiday here. Every day, however, we can count our blessings & be reminded of how good God is everyday to each of us !


----------

